# Why the crap loads of purity seals?



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

After reading through the codex, I learnt that it is actually some sort of blessing/good luck charm kinda thing, why do I sometimes see models with ALOT of purity seals on that? like 5-6?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Because they want to seal their purity in?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've always thought that the SM left the seal on until it came off by its own accord (or destroyed during battle). Multiple seals might be from different campaigns. I mean, why remove a purity seal once it's on there? Or if the seals are on different parts of the model, it is usually to bless that part (one for part of the marine's armor, one for the weapon, the ammo/fuel supply, the generator/jump pack, you get the idea...).

For me, it's just something else to make the model that more individual. And I need that since the ones that I have are secondhand from prior additions and don't have seals.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Vokshev said:


> After reading through the codex, I learnt that it is actually some sort of blessing/good luck charm kinda thing, why do I sometimes see models with ALOT of purity seals on that? like 5-6?


Superstition, tradition and in the case of the Grey Knights, it actually works as it is lined with special psychic-silver or something along those lines.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Grey knights are _weird_ with stuff like that & I have to agree their excessive.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Much like our current Soldiers will wear a ribbon that diplays what medals they have been awarded and theatres they've served in, a Purity Seal shows an Astartes' awards fro zeal, bravery, completion of vows etc.
A Purity Seal may also carry some sort of blessing, or be a record of what he has promised to achieve; much like the old 'Oath of Moment'.
Just as medals and citations can be very important for Soldiers, their families, Regiments, even their home town, so the Purity Seal is the same for Astartes. It rewards service, shows others what example they must live up to, and also keeps the Chapter as a whole that service is appreciated, noted and that each Astartes is valued. Multiple Seals are an Astartes' way of showing his achievemnts. Many start as an actual paper or vellum part, afixed with wax. These can be made more permanent by being made from metal. I think _Insignum Astartes_ would have something about this; I'm also sure that I've seen something about this in the last version of C:SM and Caemonhunters.

GFP


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

From the Witch hunters Codex, Purity seals are to shield from impurities, tell about overcome horrors or simply contain declarations of the bearer. So basically its all about alot helps alot! 
So much on topic, now for a question:

Is 5-6 purity seals considered alot?
I play Sisters, the Canoness model has 8-10 seals, the Penitent Engine has 20-24 and the Exorcist Tank has around 48!


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe the seals hide the holes in the armor from the previous owner?


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Purity seals are pretty much the decorative icing in the cake. Doesn't make a difference. Gets kind of annoying in a game when people think that a purity seal can give you some kind of actual invulnerable save against a daemon from the chaos gods. If that was the case they should just put a whole bunch of "post its" all over Imperial Guard Armor and call them purity seals. 

The problem they have against chaos? .... problem solved.

They might as well have the Emperor whip his ass with a whole bunch of toilet paper and have all his troops wear them like a bunch of mummies. If you ask me that would probably do more than those redicolous things they call purity seals. Who knows? Maybe some of his psychic might could rub off when he takes a shit.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

if i had been on the strike force that was on Baal when both chaos and the nids attacked and fought alongside Mephiston on Armageddon and been on a campaign with Dante you can bet i'd show it off, that's four then one for the campaign i was on at the moment


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Purity Seals (in older editions anyway) are basically prayer scrolls. They're symbols of faith, the same as the Aquila, but more personal.
Some may be rewards, some may be gifts, some may be given by a Chaplain or priest for a specific purpose, some the Marine or Sister in question may have written and attached themselves for some personal meaning.


----------

